# Lib Tech Banana board bag???



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Maybe it's the Mervin fanboy in me but I think this bag looks sick. Want one even though I have a huge Rossignol bag with wheels I bought cuz it was only $50.

Definitely not much detail available on it, since most people opt for the Dakine or the Burton bag. Don't think shops carry a lot of stuff like this so you probably won't ever get that lucky and will have to go out on a limb and find out for yourself. 

Post it up if you do end up getting one! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

You can buy it and others from Lib-Tech, direct from the web site if you really want it. But it's got a serious price tag if 2 bills. 

Banana Boat Bag – Lib Tech


----------



## Master Shredder (Feb 3, 2013)

I found a few online stores that I can purchase it from but I want to see more pics before I pull the trigger.


----------

